# My best missed shot to date



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Missed the full bird by the tip of a wing...Grayfish I am assuming you have some magic up your sleeve (no pressure as I am sure it is time consuming). I understand photoshop being used to make up for technical limitations in a camera. I am not so sure it's purpose is make up for inadequacies in the photographer! 


hOOter


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

missing wing tip or not, that's still a pretty slick pic.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree...great job ...don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Grayfish...no fair using chicken wings here...

hoot, you capture a great moment. It's fine to have the bar up high, but I agree with the others that you should enjoy this one. I think the crayfish has him right where he wants him.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I love a challenge. Quick tune up. Sometimes the original makes it easier. Some times harder. May give it another try tomorrow. Err, later today.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

grayfish your good, great shot.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great capture (Hooter) and a fine bit of work to complete the shot (Grayfish). The only loser is this scene is the crawdad.... Rich


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

amazing work greyfish...I need to learn that photoshop thingy.

hOOter


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

How on god's green earth did you do that?


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is a really awesome pic!!! Nice work as well on fixing the wing tip


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

fishingnotcatching said:


> How on god's green earth did you do that?


Most people use Photo Shop but I do not. I just accept the word as a noun as it has become when images are edited. I do feel obligated to say I use an editing program called Corel Photo-Paint. That said, I will have to admit it was not all that quick, as I stated. Took about an hour and a quarter to two hours. Best guess. When I am having fun I sometimes forget the time. Yep, I am weird, I like to edit not take photos. An I am not that good.

Now the how in general. Increase the canvas(paper) size to create a area to work in. To the left in this case. Create a new layer. Then I cloned various area on the original to a the border on the new layer. This overlaps the original. One I had about what I was looking for I "blended" the overlap so to speak by using an erase tool set a very low opacity. Erasing the overlapped areas at various placed and completely where the original wing edges were.

Time for another layer. The new area of the wing was created with a little cloning of old wing into the new layer and a lot of paint brush work selecting various colors and shades from the original wing using various brush shapes opacity's and feather edges. Since I am on a new layer I can now use an erase tool to redefine and shape the new wing area. One feather at a time. I should have used a new layer for each feather but I was tired. So I just painted in the overlaps.

FYI. I did all color selections working under a increased gamma lens layer. Not sure what that is called in PS. The reason was to match colors. You turn on the lens to see a lighter version on the image, remembering where the color is located. Turing off the lens, select the color area. Lens back on so you can see the details to paint. You could use any lens layer that brightens the image..You have to turn it off to select or you end up selecting the lighter area color. This is because of the darkness of the wing. In other images it may not be necessary. If you save the image to you computer and brighten it you will see what I ended up with. Hard to see other wise. I do this so you if you edit the image further you will get ever results.

After all that I came back to the layer that contained my new plant and water area and cloned in some water over some the water plants to hide the fact they were cloned from the original. I did leave one something. It is a water plant in this case You can see the same individual plant in both areas. There are many other. If I take more time I try to alter each to hide the fact they are cloned.

I hope I wrote all take correctly. Mostly it is just practice as some members know. I edit images and sent them to the photoghaper with out posting them. I altered my MO on this one as I was called on.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Appreciate the work...but you lost me at "clone"!!! Just kidding but I am really amazed. I'm going to have to take a class or something as this clearly takes time to learn.

hOOter


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice Hooter


----------

